# Crassula Buddha`s Temple-schwer vermehrbare Kulturhybride?



## Echinopsis (5. Feb. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Crassula Buddha`s Temple aus der Familie der Crassulaceae gehört immernoch laut Literatur und Erfahrungsberichte diverser Sukkulentenfreunde zu einer der schwierigsten Crassula`s in Kultur. Angeblich soll sie recht leicht an der Stammbasis faulen.
Mittlererweile bin ich mir sicher dass es verschiedene Klone gibt, härtere Pflanzen, die in Deutschland gezogen wurden - und Importe aus Italien, Amerika und England. Die letzt genannten sind leider kaum widerstandsfähig und gehen leicht über den Winter ein.

Meine C. Buddha`s Temple ist ein in Deutschland gezogenes Exemplar und wesentlich härter als Importe.

Hier mal ein Blick in meine Vermehrung, via Stecklingsverfahren. Jedes Jahr kann einmal geschnitten werden, es dauert ein ganzes Jahr, bis sich wieder 1cm lange Sprosse entwickelt haben.

Der Steckling von Februar 2010 - damals 1cm groß. Nun ist die Pflanze bewurzelt und hat einen Schub von 5cm gemacht letztes Jahr:

 

Der Mutterpflanzenstumpf, der seit dem letzten Mal schneiden neu ausgetrieben ist, vor dem erneuten schneiden:

 

Nach dem Schneiden werden die Stecklinge mit Bewurzelungspulver behandelt und ca. 7 Tage trocknen lassen. Nun werden sie in neues Substrat gepflanzt:

 

 

Nach ca. 14 Tagen beginnt der Mutterpflanzenstumpf bereits wieder mit der Bildung eines Neutriebes:

 

 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------

